# 1/64 scale figure



## d3xophen

Where can I find 1:64 figure online?
Which brand is good?
I have all greenlight figure. Want to get more other than GL.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

28mm gaming miniatures are 1/64 scale, more or less.You'll have to measure the specific figures, though, as gaming miniatures range from25mm (1/72-ish) to 33mm (1/54-ish). That's measuring from the heel to the top of the head (less any headgear).


----------



## Alien

Depending on the type of figures that you want, you could try S scale model railway figures. (S scale = 1/64th)

Bit of a plug for a New Zealand company, Railmaster Hobbies.
Have a look at http://www.railmaster.co.nz and also their US distributor http://www.railmaster.com

They do painted as well as unpainted figures.

Alien


----------



## guinnesspeanut

*Greenlight not 1/64.*

I'm not trying to start an argument, but Greenlight are a bit small for 1/64.. Officially, 1/64 is every 1/16 inch=4 scale inches.. If you look up the specs for any vehicle, you'll see the wheelbase dimensions and usually total length of the car.. If you grab a pair of calipers, you'll see most GL diecast are short.. That said, figures most likely to fit perfectly with what you have are Prieser 1/72 Airline Personnel, or 1/72 Passenger something or other.. If I remember correctly, the figures are 7/8 inches tall plus their bases. You can also check out the 25mm wargaming figures on ebay, and/or the more realistic looking figures in S Scale Trains on ebay or here:http: //sceneryunlimited.net/arttista.php . Trainweb is also a good starting point for multiple S scale 1/64 figures, but they will be on the taller side for Greenlight. Here's Trainweb: http://trainweb.org/crocon/sscale.html . There's also some generic 1/75 figures on ebay that can be used to fill in a crowd scene.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/3x-100pcs-A...252125?hash=item2ee6c650dd:g:ZdAAAOxyIYhSYR3j . There's a few different sellers selling these "1/75 scale" figures, and you'll want to get a photo of them next to a ruler before you buy because depending on the plastic they use, your figure lot may be all shorter .79 or all taller 1.06 inches.. These bulk figures come unpainted or basic paint, which is basically sloppy but very time saving for crowd scenes. Just add shoes, belts, hair, and other painted details.. If you ever figure out an easy way to paint plaid or even stripes, please share! Since the 1950's, you can't paint an accurate scene with over 20 figures without at least 1 wearing plaid.. Hope this helps!


----------



## z06

Thanks for the info. Diecast car figures are hard to come by, in my opinion , because the cars vary so much in "1/64" . I don't believe many Greenlight, Hot Wheels or other like cars are true 1/64. I tried the S scale 1/64 figures and they look like giants next to a car. HO is too small, so your idea of 1/72 really sounds like it would work. 


guinnesspeanut said:


> I'm not trying to start an argument, but Greenlight are a bit small for 1/64.. Officially, 1/64 is every 1/16 inch=4 scale inches.. If you look up the specs for any vehicle, you'll see the wheelbase dimensions and usually total length of the car.. If you grab a pair of calipers, you'll see most GL diecast are short.. That said, figures most likely to fit perfectly with what you have are Prieser 1/72 Airline Personnel, or 1/72 Passenger something or other.. If I remember correctly, the figures are 7/8 inches tall plus their bases. You can also check out the 25mm wargaming figures on ebay, and/or the more realistic looking figures in S Scale Trains on ebay or here:http: //sceneryunlimited.net/arttista.php . Trainweb is also a good starting point for multiple S scale 1/64 figures, but they will be on the taller side for Greenlight. Here's Trainweb: S SCALE MODEL RAILROADING . There's also some generic 1/75 figures on ebay that can be used to fill in a crowd scene.. 3X 100pcs Assorted Unpainted DIY Model Train People Figure Station Layout 1 75 | eBay . There's a few different sellers selling these "1/75 scale" figures, and you'll want to get a photo of them next to a ruler before you buy because depending on the plastic they use, your figure lot may be all shorter .79 or all taller 1.06 inches.. These bulk figures come unpainted or basic paint, which is basically sloppy but very time saving for crowd scenes. Just add shoes, belts, hair, and other painted details.. If you ever figure out an easy way to paint plaid or even stripes, please share! Since the 1950's, you can't paint an accurate scene with over 20 figures without at least 1 wearing plaid.. Hope this helps!


----------

